

ROC, a Redis Object Collection for Ruby - crescendo
https://github.com/benlund/roc

======
jbarnette
<https://github.com/nateware/redis-objects> is clean, mature, and has worked
very well for us in several production systems. What makes ROC better?

~~~
benl
I actually started building ROC before redis-objects was released. But I stuck
with using and developing ROC for a couple of reasons:

1\. TransientStore is really useful for testing and for re-using redis code in
scenarios that don't require persistence

2\. As well as implementing the Redis commands, the ROC objects also perfectly
mimic the APIs of their Ruby-core equivalents (except for a few destructive
methods that are not possible to mimic).

In addition, there's now a third reason:

3\. I recently added eval/lua support, which I don't think redis-objects has
yet.

